# Cable,dvd player,PS2,set up for Dynex TV



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm setting up a dvd player, PS2,and Comcast cable to a Dynex TV for my grandmother in a senior citizens home.
First thing is the cable box has no HDMI outlet in the back, so composite's may have to be utilized.How can allof the components be hooked upto this TV?:crying:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

does the tv have any component inputs? You may need to have a receiver in between the tv and your devices.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What model is the TV (so we can look it up). Also, your cable provider can provide a box with the outputs that you need. Also, your PS2 will play DVD's so there is no need to double up with a DVD player.


----------

